# EOS SAF Forderungsmanagment



## Waldler (14 Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute einen Brief der EOS SAF Forderungsmanagment GmbH erhalten. Die wollen etwa 81 € aus einer angeblichen Forderung der Telekom. Nur bin ich seit über 7 Jahren kein Kunde mehr bei der Telekom. Eine Mahnung gab es auch nie. Mir riecht das verdammt nach Abzocke. Wer kennt diesen Verein bzw. hatte schon mal mit denen zu tun?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Oktober 2014)

Das sieht nach ganz alten Forderungen aus Sparvorwahlen o.ä. aus. Die Truppe gehört zum Otto-Konzern, es ist also keine Fake-Mahnung. Für eine gerichtliche Durchsetzung sind die Jungs nach sieben Jahren etwas zu spät dabei. Aber man kann es ja mal versuchen ...

Nebelwolf


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2014)

Die Telekom inkassiert meines Wissens nicht über ein Otto-Inkassobüro.

Man kann ja mal Vorlage der Inkassobeauftragung oder Forderungsabtretung in Kopie verlangen und des weiteren auf die Verjährung hinweisen.

Wenn dann weiter herumscharwenzelt wird: sofort Strafanzeige wegen des versuchten gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs erstatten.


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2014)

Wer wird denn genau als Auftraggeber genannt? Telecom mit "c" möglicherweise? Warst Du Festnetz oder Mobilfunkkunde bei Telekom? Wenn Festnetz, hast Du Sparvorwahlen genutzt?


----------



## Waldler (16 Oktober 2014)

@Teleton Es ist die "Deutsche Telekom AG" angegeben. Ich war damals mit dem Festnetz dabei. Sparvorwahlen hatte ich nicht genutzt. Außerdem bin ich seit über 7 Jahren Kunde bei einem anderen Anbieter.


----------



## Teleton (18 Oktober 2014)

Seltsam, Telekom Festnetz wird üblicerweise über RAe Seiler und Mobilfunk über RAe KSP eingetrieben. Möglicherweise hat die Telekom einen Sack Altforderungen an Eos verkauft. Frag mal nach was das für eine Forderung sein soll und bitte soweit vorliegend um Vorlage einer Kopie des Titels


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2014)

Waldler schrieb:


> EOS SAF Forderungsmanagment GmbH





Teleton schrieb:


> Seltsam, Telekom Festnetz wird üblicerweise über RAe Seiler und Mobilfunk über RAe KSP eingetrieben.


Stimmt, EOS hat aber seinen Sitz in Heidelberg und agiert von Hamburg aus. Heidelberg ist auch Seilerland.



Waldler schrieb:


> Die wollen etwa 81 € aus einer angeblichen Forderung der Telekom. Nur bin ich seit über 7 Jahren kein Kunde mehr bei der Telekom.


Das macht nichts. Man kann auch über andere Anbieter (z. B. als Vodafon- oder Telefonicakunde) Leistungen der Telekom nutzten, z. B. Kurzwahlnummern, Mehrwertdienste usw.

Was mich immer wieder stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass die strittigen Forderungen zuvor gar nicht auf den Rechungen der Provider des Kunden eingebucht worden sind, es somit in vielen Fällen gar keinen Widerspruch gegen Einzelforderungen von Drittanbietern gab. Dass die DTAG dann gleich die Mahnkeule auspackt, halte ich für recht unfreundlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Oktober 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das macht nichts. Man kann auch über andere Anbieter (z. B. als Vodafon- oder Telefonicakunde) Leistungen der Telekom nutzten, z. B. Kurzwahlnummern, Mehrwertdienste usw.



Leistungen für Premium-SMS oder Mehrwertdienste werden üblicherweise über die Telefonrechnung des eigenen Providers abgerechnet.

Immer wenn solche angeblichen Leistungen über fremde Stellen verrechnet werden, ist sowieso meist etwas faul. Sowieso soll doch die Telekom erst einmal den Nachweis nach § 45i TKG beibringen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2014)

...das Problem, für die meisten TK-Produkte ist es egal, bei welchem Provider man ist. Jeder rechnet für den anderen Anbieter ab. Nur, manchmal werden die Buchungen beim eigenen Anbieter entweder versäumt oder aus irgend einem Grund an den anderen Anbieter zurück gewiesen. Der Kunde bekommt davon erst etwas mit, wenn die Mahnorgie startet. Dabei hatte der Kunde das Versäumnis gar nicht veranlasst. Die meisten Kunden wissen dann gar nicht, dass sie etwas zusätzlich zu bezahlen hätten, weil sie darauf vertrauen konnten, dass ihr Provider fällige Zahlungen anderer Anbieter in Rechnung stellt.



Reducal schrieb:


> Leistungen der Telekom nutzten, z. B. Kurzwahlnummern, Mehrwertdienste usw.


Mit Leistungen der Telekom meine ich z. B. auch so Wetter-, Lotto-, Börsenticker. Man muss nicht Telekomkunde sein, wenn man solche Dienste abruft.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2014)

Es scheint sich doch um eine größere, systematisch angelegte Mahnwelle zu handeln. Heute hat eine gute Freundin von mir ein ganz ähnliches, völlig unsubstantiiert aufgesetztes Schreiben von dieser Inkassobude erhalten. Sie hat aber keinen Anschluss bei der T-Com, und sie hat auch sicher von ihrem Anschluss niemals einen Mehrwertdienst oder anderen Dienst in Anspruch genommen. Ist aus den Logs der Telefonanlage nachvollziehbar.

Das wird interessant. 

Sowieso bin ich ja dafür bekannt, dass ich einen Hals wie ein Truthahn bekomme, wenn ich schon nur das Wort "Inkassobüro" höre. Erst recht bei so einem völlig unsubstantiierten Mahnquark, dessen Form allein schon so einige böse Vermutungen durchaus zulässt.

Die kriegen jetzt erst einmal ein gepfeffertes Einschreiben zurück, und wenn die dann aber nur noch ein einziges mal mahnrülpsen oder drohpfurzen oder sonst irgend einen Ton los lassen, dann weiß ich schon, was wir mit dem Laden machen werden.

*Und zwar das volle Programm.*

Wer mich kennt, der weiß auch, was das heißt.


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> *Und zwar das volle Programm.*
> 
> Wer mich kennt, der weiß auch, was das heißt.









  +   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  =


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Heute hat eine gute Freundin von mir ein ganz ähnliches, völlig unsubstantiiert aufgesetztes Schreiben von dieser Inkassobude erhalten.


Leider kam in den letzten Monaten weder bei Freunden noch in der Nachbarschaft so etwas rein. Früher kamen Freunde bzw. Nachbarn zu mir, wenn Mahnpups-Katja, Pferdehändler-Schützenkönig oder Tankwart-Ollie rülpsten, und das war nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Engel44 (22 Januar 2016)

Habe auch Post von EOS SAF bekommen ,aber man muss schon genauer hinschauen das es von Ihnen kommt.
Hätte angeblich auch noch vom Jahre 2014 eine größere Summe offen , nur weiß ich nicht woher,
 denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich einen anderen Anbieter gehabt.
Habe auch nun ein Mahnbescheid bekommen ,worauf angegeben wird :
"Der Antragsteller hat angegeben,ein streitiges Verfahren sei durchzuführen vor dem Amtsgericht
xxx in xxxx
Habe ich aber niemals gemacht .Echt cool was ich hier alles gemacht habe.
Und das geilste ist, das ich schon in dieser Stadt/ort wohne ,echt geil
weil ich momentan nicht zuhause bin habe ich ein Nachsendeauftrag gestellt, aber das heißt  nicht das ich umgezogen sei.
Wie kommen die an die Adresse??


----------



## RitterHerbord (22 Januar 2016)

Beim Nachsendeauftrag bekommen die von der Post die neue Adresse auf der PZU mitgeteilt.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2016)

Engel44 schrieb:


> "Der Antragsteller hat angegeben,ein streitiges Verfahren sei durchzuführen vor dem Amtsgericht
> xxx in xxxx
> Habe ich aber niemals gemacht .



Ja, Vorsicht. Mit dem "Antragsteller" bist auch nicht Du gemeint, sondern der Antragsteller ist die Gegenseite, also EOS SAF.

Wenn es ein gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht gewesen sein sollte: da ist Widerspruch wichtig, innerhalb 14 Tagen ans Gericht schicken. Sonst kommt der Vollstreckungsbescheid, und danach hast Du einen 30 Jahre gültigen gerichtlichen Titel an der Backe.


----------

